#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Can anyone share ASM Handbook Vol. 14A

## junior1505

Greetings of the day.
A request to all concerned.
Does anyone have the ASM Handbook Volume 14A; Bulk Metal forging?
I do have a copy but pages 193 to 206 are deleted and am seriously in need of these pages.


Regards.See More: Can anyone share ASM Handbook Vol. 14A

----------


## congpap

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

